# lightweight/road bike



## spoker (Dec 5, 2014)

here are a couple of nos matching schwinn tourists


----------



## spoker (Dec 5, 2014)

here is one i got for free last week,monteray 3 speed,every thing works,good fodder for cl in the spring!


----------



## spoker (Dec 5, 2014)

overwelming amount of action on lightweight bikes LOL LOL!


----------



## schwinnman67 (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice pair of Le Tour Tourists!!


----------



## spoker (Dec 7, 2014)

thanks,a lady won them in a contest at her loca supermarket in 81,brought em home and never rode them!!


----------



## spoker (Dec 14, 2014)

No snow!!!!!!


----------



## schwinnman67 (Dec 14, 2014)

Snowing here in CO....


----------

